# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تو انجمن کسی هست که بومی آذربایجان غربی باشه و تو دانشگاه رجایی تهران قبول شده باشه؟؟

## رسول77

سلام من تو این دانشگاه قبول شدم و رشته ام مهندسی کامپیوتر هس.
اگه خاستین شهرتون،رشتتون،رتبتون و ...رو بگید

----------

